# Old motorcycle ID help needed!!



## 37schwinn (Aug 4, 2014)

Not a bicycle, but I need quick help in identifying this old motorcycle and possible value. 

Harley Davidson? Other? 

Please help. 

Thanks!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2014)

Harley Shovelhead (66-83).... not worth much .


----------



## 37schwinn (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for the reply!!


----------



## walter branche (Aug 6, 2014)

*aftermarket frame*

looks like an aftermarket straight leg rigid frame , the frame if original and untouched would be worth some money ,


----------

